# CLUTCH STUCK TO FLOOR - URGENT PLEASE HELP



## carl_t (Nov 29, 2007)

Hello everyone

Can someone please help, I was driving just and my clutch pedal stuck to the floor and I couldnt change gear. I managed to pull the clutch back up and get home, but it was very hard to change gear and it felt like the clutch was slipping. I noticed that the pedal doesnt feel the same it feels spongey now. 
any ideas, it is about minus 2 degrees now, so I dont know if this would have anything to do with it.

please help asap

thanks

Carl


----------



## jjones (Jul 25, 2009)

if it hit the floor but is now kind of working i would think one of the cylinders has gone, master or slave. someone with a better idea will be along soon no doubt


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Carl, Fairly common prob on TT, especially in cold weather caused by poor design of master cylinder. A bleed hole gets blocked by piston seal. Happened to me once 6 years ago, never happened again. Usually cured by replacing master cylinder with a different brand other than OEM. Warming master cylinder with hair dryer or similar can temporaly cure prob. Could of course could be slave cylinder, hope not as that is mega bucks to replace. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## nathanvtr (Sep 6, 2008)

I've had this happen 3 times in 18months gone through three master cylinders and eventually i gave in and changed the slave as well as the clutch as slave packed up too. It is mega bucks, Audi quoted me £2300 to change clutch and slave thankfully my dad owns a garage with very able mechanics.

If this problem happens again i'll honestly have to get rid of a car i really love as its pathetic that this should happen when lesser spec cars dont suffer this issue.

My advise would be dont buy the FTE product from Euro Car Parts as I've recently been advised that the quality of the part is no where near that of the OEM BOSCH i now have which i again purchased from them. Funny thing they wont accept this and compensate a customer who has continued to return after this many issues.

When i get time i think i may take it further especially as the faulty parts were £50 a time and lasted no more than 7 months.

Change the master all should be ok.


----------



## carl_t (Nov 29, 2007)

hi all

i just noticed that if I turn the engine on, and try to change gear it wont go in, however when I turn the engine off, I can then change gear, would this be the master cyl ?

cheers

Carl


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

carl_t said:


> hi all
> 
> i just noticed that if I turn the engine on, and try to change gear it wont go in, however when I turn the engine off, I can then change gear, would this be the master cyl ?
> 
> ...


Hi Carl, That is normal, just means the cogs etc are in the correct position. Once engine is running & everything is spinning with engaged clutch, you won't be able to select a gear. It means your clutch is not disengaging because of the master cylinder problem. Have you checked your clutch/brake fluid level, probably O.K. but worth a check. If clutch is still not working looks as if master cylinder replacement is next step.
Hoggy.


----------



## drudland (Feb 11, 2008)

An optomistic response after all the above doom and gloom. I had the same problem twice when the car was relatively new to me. Was anticipating some big bills but have run it ever since having done nothing. It drives fine. Not often happened to me - normally I sit and hope and then have to do the repair. Not this time - or at least so far.


----------



## carl_t (Nov 29, 2007)

hello

will i be ok mothering it to the nearest garage in second about a mile away?

also how much am I roughly looking to get the job done?
It is a normal garage ran by a friend, should i print the instructions off to help them to replace it ?

thanks all


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Carl, Should be O.K. just take it easy & extra anticipation required..Is the clutch working at all or is it always stuck & requires pulling back up everytime to work.
Hoggy.


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi mate

I had the same problem a little while back. Clutch slipped right to the floor and even when i pulled it up, the next time it just stayed down!

It all started in cold weather too.. and i'd notice that when I was driving, even when my foot was all the way down on the clutch (This is before it would stay down each time) it wouldnt let me change gear. Then one day crunch time came.

RAC came, bled the clutch and brake system and it came up all nicely. But when i turned the car back on and changed gears and started to get going it happened again! Cut the long story short, master slave had gone and cos it leaked the clutch had been affected. New clutch and master slave needed, but Dean at 4 rings hooked me up at a WAY more reasonable price than the stealers.

Hope it gets resolved soon.


----------



## carl_t (Nov 29, 2007)

WELL
It seems my clutch has now burnt out too, so i need one of them, BIG BILLS, The car is going once its done.


----------



## TezTT225 (Nov 5, 2008)

sorry to here about your problem mate...

had the same problem too, ended up replacing clutch and salve at a cost of 550 squids... 

hope you get it sorted...

Tez


----------



## carl_t (Nov 29, 2007)

hi there
so, they say they have replaced the master, but the pedal still feels spongey, is this right? he is going to do the clutch for £250, is that a good price?
I really cant believe this car :-(

cheers

Carl


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Carl, Is this the slave cylinder as well as the clutch, if so a good price. If just the slave then get clutch replaced at same time. I belive wheel alignment is required as well, as subframe has to be removed, to drop gearbox.
Hoggy.


----------



## nathanvtr (Sep 6, 2008)

carl_t said:


> hi there
> so, they say they have replaced the master, but the pedal still feels spongey, is this right? he is going to do the clutch for £250, is that a good price?
> I really cant believe this car :-(
> 
> ...


If thats supply and fit snap his hand off thats a great price


----------



## carl_t (Nov 29, 2007)

as he said he has replaced the master, should my clutch pedal still feel spongey? as it doesnt feel any different since he has replaced it.
also is it a big job to replace the clutch in a TT? I feel like my car is never going to move again!!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Carl, If master has been replaced & system bled correctly, think next job is to replace slave cylinder. Big job as gearbox has to come out. so replace clutch at same time.
Hoggy.


----------



## carl_t (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi there
How big of a job is it? Im worried my local mechanic is not up to the job! as he has now charged me more cause he forgot it was a four wheel drive, is it much harder to do than a normal 2 wheel drive car ?

cheers

Carl


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Carl, Is your TT still not drivable then ?. Can't see why 4 wheel drive should make replacing the master cylinder more expensive. If Master cylinder has been replaced & clutch operation still not working, then has to be slave cylinder or system not bled correctly. Quite a time consuming job as subframe has to be dropped to remove gearbox to replace slave cylinder, (stupid design) & then I believe wheel alignment needed because of removing subframe. Perhaps too big a job for your local mechanic. Audi price would be approx £550
Hoggy.


----------

